# Thanks for the Gonads over the past 7 years



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

To all blue water anglers,here is the results from some of the tissue sampling done on the dead fish on the dock. Check out this document neat stuff!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

now thats some research right there......great post


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

Very Interesting!


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Exactly the kind of in depth read that I needed!! Thanks!


----------

